# About to begin volunteering at a therapeutic riding stable!



## Monty77

Therapeutic riding barns are amazing places. I've volunteered at several over the past couple years and love it. If your worried about being to excited then just take a little time to relax once you get there and take your time when dealing with the animals. Chatting with the animals and people usually calms me down if I get nervous/excited. Have fun and good luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheryl2

Thank you! I feel very blessed + grateful to be able to get involved in such a worthy endeavor.


----------



## tinyliny

I love your jets! Why would you want to cool such authentic enthusiasum? Things have a way of cooling that kind of energy down on their own, so don't hasten the process on purpose!
I am so glad you found our little community! WE are a great bunch and not everyone here owns a horse or has the opportunity to ride much. But, that is not required to be a member.
It will be fun to hear about your experiences there.
As for advice? We'll, just be a really good listener! listen twice as much as you talk. Everyone loves a good listener!


----------



## Ladytrails

As a volunteer myself, I will add that the most important training I got was by being paired with a seasoned volunteer. I asked her to give me feedback and it was invaluable. I also learned that some of the therapists and instructors have very strict opinions about whether the leaders/sidewalkers should be talking to the students. Sometimes it's really important to help calm down the timid students; sometimes it's distracting (especially the autistic or ADHD kids) and pulls their attention away from the therapist which isn't desirable. Just ask and as others have said, listen and observe! 

You will be so blessed by this experience....


----------



## Cheryl2

Thank you so much, ladies. Good advice and I will keep those things in mind. I do tend to talk too much. I noticed when we did the equine care workshop, whenever the instructors would ask who wanted to (fill in the blank,) I immediately said, "I will!" I know most people just sit back and hope not to be picked for something but I also know that I want to learn. Still, I don't think that is going to win me many friends.

I will listen! I will try not to be so ready to volunteer to do something in a group. I will wait at least 5 seconds to give someone else a chance to say "I will!" 

I think they do pair people up with a seasoned volunteer. The first day I went, the woman gave me paperwork to complete and to return at the workshop, and she gave me a basic overview of how they work. Newbies come in and they learn, then as they become more seasoned, they take on the role of teacher! 

I don't see how I stand to do anything but "gain" in this experience. They only do the therapeutic riding in the Spring, Summer and Fall, but they are trying to get the funds to put a roof over their corral so they can also do sessions in the winter.

They said that people tend to pick one of their six horses and work more exclusively with it more than the others. I don't want to rush into making that decision. I want to get a feel for each horse and see which one may be more responsive to me. Maybe I'll let the horse do the picking. 

In the meantime, I'm going to have to find clothes that are suitable for dressing in layers (the seasoned folks were all in about 6 layers of clothes) and I'll need to buy some rain gear. We're having a mild winter (Yea!) so it will be more rain than snow, by the looks of it.

I'm so excited and I will keep my jets burning! I know what you mean. The newness will wear off and the drudgery of barn duties in the rain and cold will take some of my "fire" away. I'll just let them burn for now, while there is still fuel!

I know this section of the forum is for introductions. Would it be okay to keep posting here about my experiences at the farm or should I start another thread in a more appropriate area? After all, I won't be a newbie for long!


----------



## Country Woman

I went riding last July for the first time in a very long time
I first groomed the horse and picked out his feet 
I then saddled him and I surprised mt husband that I could 
lift the saddle and cinch it up 
I then put the bridle on 
Then I got on and started riding an it a ll came 
back to me 

Now after moving I would like to start riding again


----------



## kait18

learn from the person who knows the horses best. 
have fun
and remember to look at the child/adults face who has just conquered a great experience in there life  the smile will speak 1000 words


----------



## Cheryl2

Country Woman, if I can find a place like this only 3.25 miles from my home, I'll bet there are places like this near you, too. I asked a random question on an online forum and I got a number of responses regarding this facility. At first it didn't appeal to me because I wasn't looking to be a volunteer, but the more I looked into it, the more I realized this was tailor-made for me. 

Kait, AMEN! I'm a disabled nurse so this is going to scratch a lot of itches. Serendipity City!


----------



## Ladytrails

Some hints - in your 6 layers of clothes you can pack away.....kleenex for kids' runny noses, and spare gloves (the stretchy one size fits all kind) because those little fingers get mighty cold when moms and dads forget to bring mittens or gloves... In the summer, carry spare ponytail scrunchies for the kids and more kleenex for snot and sweat, and something like a bandana for you to wipe your sweaty brow! 

And, on at least one day in each session, pack a camera so that at the end of the session you can have someone take a picture of you with your student and horse!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Welcome to the forum!! Good luck with your volunteering work!


----------



## Cheryl2

Ladytrails said:


> Some hints - in your 6 layers of clothes you can pack away.....kleenex for kids' runny noses, and spare gloves (the stretchy one size fits all kind) because those little fingers get mighty cold when moms and dads forget to bring mittens or gloves... In the summer, carry spare ponytail scrunchies for the kids and more kleenex for snot and sweat, and something like a bandana for you to wipe your sweaty brow!
> 
> And, on at least one day in each session, pack a camera so that at the end of the session you can have someone take a picture of you with your student and horse!


Good advice! I won't be involved in any therapeutic riding until Spring. They don't offer it in the winter months. So for the near future, I'll just be exercising them, grooming them and getting to know the animals and the people. I'll also be getting chummy with their goats and bunnies. 



HorseLovinLady said:


> Welcome to the forum!! Good luck with your volunteering work!


Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl2

Well, now that we did the orientation (part 2) today, I know when I'll be going there each week! I chose Tuesday and Friday afternoon from around 3-6 pm. Sometimes I'll go in early to help in the office. At that time of day, we bring the horses back in, feed them and groom them. I think it will be a nice "shift", plus I abhor mornings.


----------



## Country Woman

I have both a mental disability 
and physical disability 
I walk with a noticable limp on my right side 
and the right side of my body is weaker too
I had an injury when I was a baby


----------



## Cheryl2

Country woman, do you have your own horse? Do you have access to a therapeutic riding center like mine? I only just became aware of them in the last 2 months, yet they were "right there" all along. I could have found them a few years ago if only I had asked a question on the internet.

I haven't participated in the therapy session yet but being a nurse and having worked in rehab, I can just imagine the kind of break-throughs that are common with using the horses in therapy. I'm "jazzed!"


----------



## Cheryl2

Wow. One rainy day down! It rained the entire 3 hours today. I learned a lot and had much hands-on training. I can see I have much to learn but already learned a lot. It's going to be an adventure! But rain rain go away!


----------



## Cheryl2

I haven't posted here in a while. Things are going really well at the farm. I'm getting into a groove and learning that rain, freezing cold and wind won't kill me for a couple of hours at a time. I just love working with the horses and find that I'm not minding mucking the paddocks much anymore. I love when one of the horses meanders over to my wheelbarrow to see if what I'm taking away is maybe a little better than what's left on the ground.

I love it all! Even the cats, the bunnies and the goats. It always gives me such a charge when I go into the goat's stall and before I open the gate, I peer over. They are often peering back at me, waiting for their grain and hay. What a bunch of characters!

And even with all my allergies, I'm perfectly fine in the barn and doing everything that needs to be done. Don't get me wrong! I'll be very happy when winter is over, but then again, when it's cold it isn't really muddy. I guess each season has its ups and downs.

One thing I am getting the sense of is that having one horse would be a lot less work than caring for 6+. If money is ever available, maybe buying a horse would be in my future. And if not that, then leasing.


----------



## Endiku

Sounds like you're learning a lot! I also volunteer at a therapeudic riding stable, and have been for almost four years. I'm sixteen and I've slowly worked my way up from not even knowing how to halter a horse, to giving lessons, schooling horses, and working constantly with our autistic, CP, and bipolar children. It's so rewarding and great for those of us who don't own any horses!


----------



## Cheryl2

Thanks, Endiku! So great to hear that! WTG on being so involved at such a young age. I wish I had stayed involved. It was my early teen years when I was really into horses, due to a friend I had. When we stopped being friends, there went my access to horses. Sad, but it was over "a boy." What a waste! Oh, well. I'm here now and I'm so thankful.

I hope I grow and learn as much as you have! God bless you.


----------



## Maple

I used to volunteer, loved it. Possibly the most rewarding time of my life. Well done, I'd love to get into it again but haven't been able to find anywhere around me.


----------



## Cheryl2

Hi, Maple! I think this will be the most rewarding time of my life, too. I wish so much that you could find a place to volunteer again near you. I know nothing about Ireland (though I'm of Irish ancestry. It's part of the gene pool.)  

I am so in my element when I'm there that I'm beginning not to mind the wicked winter weather we have to endure in order to care for the animals. (There are more than just horses there.) I don't know if there is ever a time of year where the paddocks aren't muddy though. They sure love to roll around, don't they?


----------



## ThursdayNext

CherylB said:


> I mean, I went on a one-hour trail ride right before Thanksgiving, but that was "pay by the hour" and it was hardly stimulating. But it did wet my appetite for more, and that's how I found this new gig!


Be careful...I went on hired trail rides that whet my appetite, and now I have Huey, a 16.2 warmblood retired show jumper!  (And don't bother with the "but I'm 49..." b/c I'm 44. It's never too late to become entirely addicted to horses.)  Now you've been warned...

Have fun with the therapy barn. I was thinking of volunteering for the one in my area this summer, so it will be interesting to hear about your experiences!


----------



## Cheryl2

I hear that, ThursdayNext! I'm thinking about it more and more. I have no place to keep a horse, and no money to buy and board and care for one. So for right now, this will have to be "it." But there is a chance that I might see about leasing one. I will ask the therapy center I'm at and if they don't do that, I'll see what the nearest one would be. Money is seriously tight and unless I start getting paid for something, I'm on a fixed income.

I bought a great book called, "The Horse and Pony Manual" (Jane Kidd) and through it, I am learning so much. But one thing I'm learning is how long a horse lives and how many things can go wrong with its health. I wouldn't even attempt to claim one for my own if I couldn't take good care of it. That's a responsibility I can't take on right now.

But anytime I need a fix, I know where to go! I'm always welcome there.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I can see how much you are enjoying what you are doing. Do you have a favorite amongst the horses yet? Can you tell us anything about them yet? Take your time,I hear you about the finances, & you have a great outlet there for getting your "horse fix".


----------



## ThursdayNext

CherylB said:


> I bought a great book called, "The Horse and Pony Manual" (Jane Kidd) and through it, I am learning so much. But one thing I'm learning is how long a horse lives and how many things can go wrong with its health. I wouldn't even attempt to claim one for my own if I couldn't take good care of it. That's a responsibility I can't take on right now.
> 
> But anytime I need a fix, I know where to go! I'm always welcome there.


I hear you. The money thing is what kept me from getting one until now, and I totally agree, that it's important not to own one unless you are in a financial position to take care of it. But now you're hooked...hahaha 

On the horse book, OY! I read one of those too, and fortunately, I read it right after I bought my horse, because the sections on All The Horrible Stuff That Can Go Wrong are _terrifying._ Good thing most of it usually doesn't. I had to remind myself that if I read an obstetrics or neonatal care book, I'd learn about even _more_ things that can go horribly wrong with a baby (let alone all the hazards it can [will] create for itself once it become mobile). At least with the horse, getting the help of a good, competent, really experienced horseperson on the buy, and getting a very good, thorough vet-check prior to purchase, reduces the risk of landing in that section of the horse manual. Doesn't stop it, but it turns out that an awful lot of that stuff has visible signs if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## Cheryl2

Cowgirl, I'll answer your post last because it will take more time.

Thursday, I hear ya on the books and how most things don't happen. The thing with if something happens to a child vs a horse, you (hopefully) have health insurance. Is there such a thing as health insurance for a horse? I have seen where you can purchase it for your dog but never looked into it closely. Might be worth having, though. Just hate those clauses...

I am indeed "hooked." It's still very early yet (only going into my forth week!) so we'll see what happens over time. I will talk to them about leasing, though. It would help them have a little more money in exchange for me getting more of what I'm in need of, and it would give one of the horses more exercise and attention. You never know unless you ask!

Cowgirl, I hope you get your AZ ranch! I lived in Vegas for 5 years and my hubby and I moved to Kingman (his idea) in hopes of buying our first home. We looked at homes with acreage and one or two that had stalls and corrals. Only problem is Rattle Snakes. Hubby had many health problems and was literally "on his last legs" (two lower leg amputations) so we thought it would be a great thing for him and I to ride together. It would have been a feat getting him mounted, but everything at that point was a feat with him. Then one night before we bought a home (or even got close), he passed away in his sleep. That was in 2000 (actually, it was February 7, so anniversary coming up fast.) I'm okay now, but that's my story. When I read about you, it made me think of that.

Oddly, every time I think I have a favorite, one of the other ones does something charming and I rethink my decision! Hahaha! I'll tell you about them. In the barn, there is Big Red and Daphne (they are paired off in two's.) Daphne is a pony (flea bitten grey? Like my Avi) and she is a Pony (14.2 hands or something like that.) She was the first horse to walk up and greet me on my first visit there so she scored points right away. Big Red didn't come near and kept his back to me. 

Working with them (as little as I do, just in the daily routine of bringing them back in, feeding them and doing a light grooming,) Daphne is annoyed by having someone in her space at the same time with her. Her ears go back and sometimes she gives you a sideways look but she never goes beyond that. She's very good about letting me pick out her hooves and she's fine while being brushed. I just think she'd rather be in a larger stall.

Big Red is a lovely 16+ hand Chestnut gelding. He's very easy-going and non-threatening. When someone came the other day to ride in the ring, she rode Red. He looked wonderful in the ring! He's got to be one of the best and stablest horses they have.

Then there are the horses that are in stalls that have their own corrals and paddocks attached. However two of those horses are turned out into a different paddock each day so they need to be lead. For some reason, they are only kept in two's. The next two in line (moving from the barn and going out toward the stalls) are Calvin and Lola. They're a cute couple and, though I haven't witnessed it, Calvin stands alert and waiting for Lola anytime they are separated.

Lola is also a Chestnut Mare about the size of Big Red. She's a bit more restless while grooming but I hear she's a very sound, good horse. Maybe she's just younger? Maybe her partner is partly to blame because...

Calvin is a restless guy! He's also sort of like the horse in my Avi. He can't seem to stand still. Sometimes I see him in the doorway of his stall and he's swaying back and forth, like an elephant does. It's funny and charming at times but the only way I can groom him is when he's eating his grain. So as soon as I give it to him, I start the clock! I've had a moment or two with him where we felt like we connected. We were putting their blankets on one cold night and it was after I had groomed him. I was standing in the doorway and he very gently put his head next to mine and just kept it there, kind of with his forehead facing me. So I did the same and we held our heads together for a few seconds. I felt like it was a thank you for working with him and his restless nature.

Next there are Frodo and Charmed. These two are the most challenging and I never would have expected horses like this on a Hippotherapy farm. I don't do much with these guys because they are threatening and one (at least one) likes to nip. He's also a cribber and wears this device around his head/neck that is supposed to lessen that behavior (or at least the damage that can happen by doing it) but I don't know if it really helps. And I don't know if they ever take it off so I am going to ask someone about that. Who knows what his skin looks like underneath that thing.

So, Frodo can go either way. (Both of these horses are hard to describe. They aren't the prettiest.) It was super windy on Friday and I went into the corral and by the time I had latched the gate and turned around, there was Frodo. Up in my face with his ears forward. I did a little jump and my heart skipped a beat but he was just interested in what I was going to be offering him. I'd never seen him when his ears weren't back! LOL. He's touchy so I don't do much physically with him but I have been in their paddock cleaning up while they're there. They didn't come at me. But once I saw Frodo in the paddock running around and kicking up his heals. That boy is spirited.

Then there is Charmed. I hear he was abused in his past life. From what I understand, he was used in Hippotherapy but used hard. Not sure what that means but now he just doesn't like to be handled. When I was there on Friday, one of the young ladies who is employed there was standing in his stall (in the doorway) while talking to me, so her back was to him. He was doing the cribbing behavior to her! All over her body. Eventually, he nipped her in the butt. She seemed used to this and comfortable with him. Maybe someday I'll learn to interact with these two horses more, but not right away.

I asked why they have horses with behavioral problems like that in therapy with disabled people and she said that Charmed has a unique gait that works different muscles in the rider. I will have to see him in the ring to see how he does, but it's tough to imagine anyone tacking him up, let alone riding him and having someone lead him while two others are side-walking. 

So, that's all their horses, at present. If I could lease one, it would have to be between Red, Lola and Calvin. I really think Calvin needs the exercise more than the other two, since he has so much restless energy. But it would be hard to commit to one horse at this stage, having never seen them be ridden, etc.

See why I answered yours last? ****.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So, you've got a lot of impressions already-that is good. We bought our ranch back in October-hubs has been working on it since-it was a foreclosure, so all the rooms need work, painting, etc. A pack of dogs lived there & the owners didn't seem to care that they scratched doors & did havoc to the house. We have "inside" cats, so no dogs in our house. WE are almost to the end of the CA escrow, so busily packing up here & doing the last things necessary to finish this up.. So I will be in AZ soon! The horses have had their Coggins done & the health certificates are ready. This move will be my final one-I couldn't survive it again-LOL. Looking forward to lots more riding once I get settled a bit. Can't imagine un-packing all these boxes!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, & that "swaying" is called weaving & it is a stable vice. And cribbing is another. My mare likes to lick her pipe rails, but that's all she does. My gelding is a constant mover-sometimes I even call him Dancer!


----------



## ThursdayNext

CherylB said:


> Is there such a thing as health insurance for a horse? I have seen where you can purchase it for your dog but never looked into it closely. Might be worth having, though. Just hate those clauses...


As a matter of fact, yes, there _is_ horse insurance. Major med, death, etc. Quite a lot of it is reasonably priced, too.



CherylB said:


> I will talk to them about leasing, though. It would help them have a little more money in exchange for me getting more of what I'm in need of, and it would give one of the horses more exercise and attention. You never know unless you ask!


I think that's a great idea! Just don't lease one of the ones that puts its ears back. Those horses need an experienced hand and some more training to get them to stop that stuff.



CherylB said:


> Then there are the horses that are in stalls that have their own corrals and paddocks attached. However two of those horses are turned out into a different paddock each day so they need to be lead. For some reason, they are only kept in two's.


They do this because it's better for the horses. Horses need company, preferably other horses. It's that whole "herd" thing. Herds can be as small as 2. They get to "be" horses, have horse-type social interactions, etc.



CherylB said:


> He was doing the cribbing behavior to her! All over her body. Eventually, he nipped her in the butt. She seemed used to this and comfortable with him. Maybe someday I'll learn to interact with these two horses more, but not right away.


Just an FYI - don't let any of the horses do this to you. Sometimes it's OK to let a horse put its mouth on you, but if you do, you have to be very alert to them escalating things. Notice that they bite each other as part of play. Also notice that they do NOT bite the horse that is in charge. You need to be the horse in charge, and if you let the horse nip you or bite you and get away with it, you will find that horse becoming increasingly difficult to deal with, because it will have decided that *it* (not you) is Boss. So if a horse nips you, you need to reprimand it. When Huey does this, I make him back up if he's on a lead, if he's in the ties, I give him a very sharp "NO!" and maybe smack him on the shoulder. 

Better yet, don't let it do that. It should only put its mouth on or near you *after* you *invite* it to do so, never under its own initiative. If it comes in to put its mouth on you without being invited, put your hand on its cheek and push it away. Doesn't have to be hard, just has to make it clear that This Is Not OK. Keep the boundaries of personal space - this isn't mean to the horses at all, it's talking to them in a language they understand and respect. You'll find that they behave better for you because of it.


----------



## Cheryl2

That's wonderful that you bought your ranch!!! Where is it located? (If you don't mind saying.) I can't even imagine how much work there must be to do there. A pack of wild dogs? I hope they've moved on! But how exciting for you to be making your move soon. I hate moving, so I totally hear you. What is a Coggins? I guess I can google that. 

So Calvin weaves. I'll remember that! Do you think, since he seems to want to move so much that he would be a good choice if I could lease a horse there? Or would he be very high-strung while riding, too? I want to choose for myself, but also for the horse in need. Ya know?

If you lived in a cold climate and your mare was licking the pipes, it would be like "A Christmas Story." ****!!!


----------



## Cheryl2

ThursdayNext said:


> As a matter of fact, yes, there _is_ horse insurance. Major med, death, etc. Quite a lot of it is reasonably priced, too.
> 
> I think that's a great idea! Just don't lease one of the ones that puts its ears back. Those horses need an experienced hand and some more training to get them to stop that stuff.
> 
> They do this because it's better for the horses. Horses need company, preferably other horses. It's that whole "herd" thing. Herds can be as small as 2. They get to "be" horses, have horse-type social interactions, etc.
> 
> Just an FYI - don't let any of the horses do this to you. Sometimes it's OK to let a horse put its mouth on you, but if you do, you have to be very alert to them escalating things. Notice that they bite each other as part of play. Also notice that they do NOT bite the horse that is in charge. You need to be the horse in charge, and if you let the horse nip you or bite you and get away with it, you will find that horse becoming increasingly difficult to deal with, because it will have decided that *it* (not you) is Boss. So if a horse nips you, you need to reprimand it. When Huey does this, I make him back up if he's on a lead, if he's in the ties, I give him a very sharp "NO!" and maybe smack him on the shoulder.
> 
> Better yet, don't let it do that. It should only put its mouth on or near you *after* you *invite* it to do so, never under its own initiative. If it comes in to put its mouth on you without being invited, put your hand on its cheek and push it away. Doesn't have to be hard, just has to make it clear that This Is Not OK. Keep the boundaries of personal space - this isn't mean to the horses at all, it's talking to them in a language they understand and respect. You'll find that they behave better for you because of it.


That's awesome about the insurance and that it's reasonable. You keep talking like this and I'm going to have to find enough money to buy my own horse. (So stop it!!!) 

No, I wouldn't lease one of those. And liability-wise, I don't think they should lease them to even a more experienced rider. It's sad though. Maybe some of their behaviors can be tamed through consistent work with them.

I was just wondering why they keep the horses down to two when they have six all together. Wouldn't they benefit from being all together sometimes? What I mean is, maybe some of their "rough edges" could be smoothed off by the horses themselves, interacting. Does bad behavior rub off on other horses more than good behavior?

You say to give the horse a push on his cheek if he turns to put his mouth on you. But what if you are in front of him and he's extending his face and neck out towards you? How do you deflect him then? I need to get past the fear of going into their stalls. I do give them hay and grain and top-off their water when need-be. I don't want to be afraid. That can only give them the advantage and make them feel that their behavior is paying-off for them.

I really appreciate all this advice! It will help me in dealing with them. They have a strict rule of no hand feeding there, so the horses don't expect to be fed when a hand is near their mouth. I think that's very wise. They put carrots and other treats into their grain portions and that's the only way they get something special.

I don't want to get in trouble there so I don't want to get physical with the horses in order to get them to stop a behavior (aka smacking them.) You never know how that will be perceived by others. I would never haul off and hit a horse or any animal, but I want to know what is acceptable and what is not when a horse is out of control. What are the limits? I want to be the best equine care person I can be.


----------



## Cheryl2

Okay. I need to ask a couple of questions. If a horse is gentle, 12 years old but only green broke, loads and unloads well is very sweet-natured, what do you think it would take to get him broke all the way? What questions should you ask the owner and what things should you do to evaluate the horse when you see him?

I'm asking because there might be a horse that would be a great addition to the therapy's stable, but I don't know if he is too green and what it would take to get him up to being ridden.

If he loads and unloads well, then he leads well. Right? So then he should also be good with grooming and cross-tieing, right? What should I ask and look for if I go to see him?

The wheels are turning and that is a very dangerous thing.


----------



## ThursdayNext

They might not keep all 6 together because they don't get along well in a group. Two is the norm at my barn, because when you get three, you can start getting stuff going on with a horse protecting another horse, weird little stuff like that. I gather it can get complicated. And then if there are mares in with geldings, that can sometimes be an issue. Huey just had to get separated from his paddock buddy, a Chincoteague mare, because she went into season and flirted with him, but he (a gelding) had no idea what he was supposed to do about it, and tried to settle the issue by biting her, so she kicked him, etc. Too much drama. :roll: Even though the two of them get along great, it just doesn't work when she's in season.

I know what I do if the horse pushes his face in to my space - I flap my arms to make myself big and make a hissing noise. This usually gets whatever horse it was thinking this was a good idea to back up, which is what I want them to do. Probably there are other, better solutions. I suggest posting this question (I'm afraid of going in to the stall, the horse gets into my space [however], what should I do about this?) into the Horse Talk section of the forum. You will get a lot of advice from people who have a lot of experience. Don't be afraid - just dive right in there with this. That's the kind of thing this forum is really great for.

From time to time, you are going to have to get physical with the horses. The question is "how" physical and in what ways works the best with their training. Huey usually leads well, but occasionally, he plants his feet and doesn't want to come along. A little trial and error on my part showed me that what works for him is to take the end of the lead rope and slap it on the side of his neck while clucking. That usually gets him moving forward again. When I say "slap" it makes a slapping noise, but it's really swinging the end around in a really slow loop and landing it flat on his neck to make the slap. He probably has flies that land on him with more force than the end of the rope. And when I smack him, I do it with my hand a little cupped so it makes a fairly loud "smack" noise, but it's not a blow that would sting. Like if you slap your thigh when you're laughing really hard. It's a slap, but not a *slap* if you get what I mean.

That's just what works with Huey. I learned some of this from watching him with his paddock buddy, that mare. He knew the rules, and if he crossed the line, she'd whip her butt around and launch a kick at him. Not a hard kick, not a kick to break the skin or leave a bruise, or even scrape his blanket - but a kick that said "You blew it buddy and I'm kicking you now".

I wouldn't just do this with a random horse - they all have their different thresholds for what they'll interpret as a reprimand. I'm sure there are some standard things - making them move their feet when they do something undesirable is kind of a classic. And that's what I do with Huey when he's not in the crossties. When he is, I can't really do that unless I want to unclip him first, and at that point, the window of opportunity has closed.

I'd say, keep your eyes peeled in the barn and watch for whoever it is that the horses seem to respect the most. The one who doesn't ever get bitten, the one who doesn't ever have trouble leading them, the one they all pick their feet up for and stand to get haltered, etc. That's the person to ask about what you should do for X problem with Y horse, because that's the person who understands how to communicate their requests effectively to the horses, and the one that the horses respect. And that person didn't just get respect by existing or luck or pheromones, they get respect by treating the horses in such a way that the horses understand that this is a Person To Respect.

But I would totally put that question about how to make the horse give you space when you need to go in the stall into Horse Talk. I am willing to bet that there are LOADS of people here who either have the same concern right now, or who used to and learned how to deal with it, and will be happy to share.


----------



## Cheryl2

Thank you, Thursday. I will post the question over there. I also need to post the one about the green-broke horse.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Cheryl-didn't meant to mislead you that they were wild dogs-just uncontrolled by their owner.I don't think they were housebroke,& certainly had no training. I've heard from a former neighbor, that they chased cars & were quite niosy,also. Some were small, but I believe a lot were hounds. Nothing against hounds, we have a lovely pup that is a Shepherd/Hound mix, but we are definetely teaching her manners as she is at least 80 pounds already. The ranch is about 20 miles East of Kingman on the 40. We already love it there,& I am so looking forward to being there permanently. Also, the neighbors are wanting us there, as it is a friendly community,& they usually have monthly (or oftener) get-togethers. I'm already good friends w/the gal across the street, who has 2 horses & she can't wait for us to go riding together.

Now about the green-broke horse-it might be a bit much to finish the training, there could be a lot of "holes" in his basic training. But people have their own opinions about what is green-broke. If he doesn't have a lot of miles & knows how to carry a rider at all the gaits it could be bad news to someone that expects too much too soon. If you can avoid it, don't buy yourself a problem, there are so many good horses out there now, it really makes no sense. Riding is risky enough, w/out adding in any known bad behaviors.


----------



## Cheryl2

That's very level-headed advice, cowgirl. I sent the information onto the equine manager at the therapeutic riding place and gave her the link to the ad and told her that if she was interested, I'd be happy to take a drive over and do just a basic once-over of the horse and see what she is capable of. I don't know how much grooming she receives but she looks so nice. I am just thinking she might be a better horse than what they are saying she is. 

Anyway, I'm so thrilled for you, going to live out in that area. It sounds ideal and I'm so happy that you will already have friends as well as neighbors to ride with. 

I did think you meant a real "wild pack of dogs", so that's funny. Anything is possible out west in the country! Stray dogs do form packs, so it sounded possible. I'm glad it wasn't quite that bad! I can't stand when people don't take the time to train their animals; especially dogs! Ugh!

Welp, it's bedtime and I must get off this computer. It's 10:30pm here and it's ice cold outside. Tomorrow it's supposed to warm up to normal ranges so that will be a relief.


----------



## sierrams1123

CherylB said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen! I just found this forum a few hours ago and since then I've been engrossed in reading and viewing pics and videos. I don't own a horse but I had a lot of experience with them when I was a teenager. I'm 49 now and I just heard of a place where they do therapeutic riding with handicapped individuals and it's very close to home!
> 
> I went to the Equine Care Workshop and this Friday I will be going to my first "barn orientation." I believe after that I can start to volunteer! I can hardly wait!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips to offer someone like me who has ancient horse experience but nothing lately? I mean, I went on a one-hour trail ride right before Thanksgiving, but that was "pay by the hour" and it was hardly stimulating. But it did wet my appetite for more, and that's how I found this new gig!
> 
> I hope to get to know you and to learn much from you. Once I get busy at the farm (they call it a farm. They have six horses, two goats and a few bunnies), I will post some pics of their animals and me working with them. (That will come later.)
> 
> Wish me luck! One thing I could really use is advice on how to cool my jets, so to speak. I am so EXCITED and I don't want to start off on the wrong foot. How can I center myself so that when the animals are exposed to me, I don't get a bad rep?


Congrats! I am sooo jealous.

I volunteered at a therapeutic riding stables for 6 years and then worked there for 3 (age 10-19) and I LOVED IT.
Not only did I get to interact and ride some many different horse but I was blessed with being a part of so many amazing kids lives!
It made such an impact on my life.
It brought me to tears at the transformation the children would make. 
One little girl could not support her neck very well nor could she focus her eyes on anything she could not communicate normally and after about 6-8 months in the program she was supporting herself with out flopping around and she would look you dead in your eyes and respond as best she could.
I do not know her exact health problem, I just can not remember it was about 3 years ago, but it was amazing how far she had come in such a short period of time.
I miss it so much!
The stable lost its funding about a year ago and the bank got it, but I am so glad to hear other people helping out 
I say one day I am going to make this happen again in my area, just one of those things on my To Do List 
I wish you all the luck!
I say don't cool your jets, they are only going to get HOTTER!


----------



## Cheryl2

Oh, that's too bad that they lost their funding. I wonder why that happened? What a shame! I agree about keeping my jets fueled. I thought I might come across as some kind of wacko if I couldn't calm myself down, but I see the value in staying jazzed. I chose two days to volunteer in the beginning but I think I'll increase that to at least three days once winter is over. I just want MORE! I've been thinking of adding that extra day now, but it's a big commitment in an area that has such unpredictable weather. 

I hope you can get something like this going again. It sounds like the area you live in is in need. (Wherever the "twiggs" are.)  You own 6 horses? Would you be doing the therapy using your own animals?


----------



## ThursdayNext

If you're a Horse Person, horses are addictive. The more time you spend with them, the more time you want to spend with them. You can't help it. It doesn't go away.


----------



## Cheryl2

Good! Because the things that were missing in my life were a passion for something and a purpose for living. I feel like I've found both!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Check it out:

SANDY NATHAN'S HORSE ADDICTS ANONYMOUS: Beat the Dreaded Horse Addiction. A 12 step program!

"First off, not too many horse addicts want to kick. None, actually."


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

CherylB said:


> Good! Because the things that were missing in my life were a passion for something and a purpose for living. I feel like I've found both!


Someone caught the horse bug  Sounds fantastic Cheryl!

I give lessons but don't do therapeutic riding. I do have a student with a sibling that has CP. She is very non-verbal but when she is petting the horses she hums. It makes her mom cry and melts my heart. I'm thankful that I can provide her that interaction. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cheryl2

LOL! Thursday, I don't want to kick it, but thanks for that link. Too funny!

MH, that makes my heart melt, too. It's going to be a completely different ball game when Spring comes and therapy sessions can resume. They are raising funds for a completely enclosed arena, and if that ever happens, we'll be able to offer lessons year-round.

This is a great place to be and there is so much need there. I want to not only work with the horses and on the grounds but also help in the office. I have skills and time and enthusiasm. Why not use them?

Edited to say that I love both of your quotes! Very true and I am going to use them both in my life.


----------



## sierrams1123

CherylB said:


> Oh, that's too bad that they lost their funding. I wonder why that happened? What a shame! I agree about keeping my jets fueled. I thought I might come across as some kind of wacko if I couldn't calm myself down, but I see the value in staying jazzed. I chose two days to volunteer in the beginning but I think I'll increase that to at least three days once winter is over. I just want MORE! I've been thinking of adding that extra day now, but it's a big commitment in an area that has such unpredictable weather.
> 
> I hope you can get something like this going again. It sounds like the area you live in is in need. (Wherever the "twiggs" are.)  You own 6 horses? Would you be doing the therapy using your own animals?


Twiggs is the county I live in.
I only have two, my mare and my mini. Toot, one of the geldings, past away in 2010, he was my first ever horse and I miss him more everyday. The others have been sold, and one belongs to my friend. I would love to get another one started but it wont happen anytime soon. My mare would be good for it in a few years nut she is still in her prime as a barrel horse right now but my mini would be great at it


----------



## Cheryl2

I'm sorry you are still mourning your dear horse. That's so hard. I've lost dogs and other pets before but I can't imagine what it's like to let go of a horse. I guess in time, I'll find out for myself. Nothing lives forever and the longer I'm involved with this therapy place, it's bound to happen.

That's funny about "the twiggs." Very cute.


----------



## Cheryl2

Thursday, I finally went to that "addicts" site and LOVED it! What a riot! I am beginning to understand that frenzied need to be with a horse.

I went to a birthday party on Sunday. On the drive home, I noticed a home that had three horses. They were standing right by the road. I turned the car around and went back. I parked the car and got out. I asked the man in the driveway if it was okay that I stop to check out the horses. 

I ended up learning their names (the horses, not the people!!) and told them I was a volunteer at a therapeutic riding stable. They had never heard of it which confirms that I need to help them get the word out that they even EXIST.

Their horses were thick with fur. I suppose they don't get into a shelter often. The one that was most interested in me was named Dillon. He had that stripe down his back but since his mane and tail were black, the stripe didn't follow down his tail. The guy said it was called "Dun" but he was a dark brown. I thought Dun was a pale yellow. ? 

The other full-sized horse was named Cheyenne. She stood back from the fence and only when I went to leave (picture me dragging myself away), she came to give me a sniff. The third horse was a Mini named Cowboy. He was also standing back from the fence. But Dillon gave me a good horse-fix!

I have decided that I need more days at the farm. Friday, we got to actually break from the usual routine and walk the horses out in an open field! It was in the mid 20's but there was no wind and the setting sun was unobscured by clouds and I was in HEAVEN! 

What I love the most is that everyday is different in some way. Either the weather or the horses behave a little differently or I learn something new or I grow to like or understand someone better, etc. 

I got really frustrated tonight and my first inclination was to break my diet and go buy a small bottle of wine. But when I held myself back and just acknowledged my aggravation (Mother/computer problems; she's 80), I realized that what I really wanted was to go to the farm! I needed a horse fix.

Only problem with that is I don't know the late-night routine and I don't know if it would be worth it for the woman to tell me what to do when it only takes her 20 minutes to just do it herself. But I wouldn't mind going up there at 11 pm (or 10; not sure what time it's done) and do the last round myself.

Are y'all laughing your @$$'s off yet? Hope so, cause if I wasn't still so annoyed, I'd be laughing, too.


----------



## Cheryl2

Things are going very well thus far at the farm. Sometimes I feel like I'll never get to the "good stuff" when I see others riding in the ring while I'm doing all the chores, but I have to realize that they don't know what I'm capable of as far as riding. I've made it clear of how much I want to learn and where I want to go as far as my goals, but so far, it hasn't made a single bit of difference.

I called to ask to sign up for riding lessons there. I told the woman I could afford twice a month (which is a lie. I can't afford it at all, but feel I need to do this to move up the ladder). When she returns my call, I'll have something to report. Otherwise, I absolutely love the horses, goats, cats and bunnies, love the work and love the whole environment. I'm learning things as time goes by and gaining confidence with the horses.


----------



## tinyliny

I haven't read your entire blog, but it might be that they are taking your for granted, just a tiny bit. Maybe you are so good at doing the grunt work that they just assume that's where you want to be and should be. You may have to let them know that you are willing to pay your dues, but with the understanding that at some point you move up and on. Or out.


----------



## Cheryl2

I've been as up-front and straight-forward as I can be. Assertive all the way. I even spoke with the equine manager a few weeks ago and told her I was getting "strange vibes." Well, she was there tonight along with the other two teenage girls who are employed there. I can understand lack of communication with very young people. They don't have the skills that adults have, for the most part. But tonight the equine manager asked me if I wanted to walk with the horses on this next go-round. I said "Yes!" Went and took a drink of my water, came back and there were three horses and the three of them. I was expecting that one of them was going to hand off their horse to me.

Nope! They waited until I caught up to them and they started to walk, with me following behind, alone. I couldn't believe it! I was walking behind the three of them for a while and then I just turned my butt around and walked back to the barn to do something that was of some use. That was just plain CRUEL. Was it a test? I don't do well with things like that. If you want to see if I can keep up with the pack, tell me so. If you intended to hand off a horse to me at some point during the walk, tell me so. But I just can't play the fool.

I don't know if I can keep going there. There is so little validation. I might look into another hippotherapy center. I know there are more out there. What I really need is a part time "paying" gig. I am so strapped for cash. I don't mind doing all that I'm doing there, but don't use me to free-up your regulars so that they can do the fun stuff without taking the time to even take me aside and teach me something along the way.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

CherylB said:


> But tonight the equine manager asked me if I wanted to walk with the horses on this next go-round. I said "Yes!" Went and took a drink of my water, came back and there were three horses and the three of them. I was expecting that one of them was going to hand off their horse to me.
> 
> Nope! They waited until I caught up to them and they started to walk, with me following behind, alone. I couldn't believe it! I was walking behind the three of them for a while and then I just turned my butt around and walked back to the barn to do something that was of some use. That was just plain CRUEL. Was it a test?


Maybe they didn't know they were supposed to hand the horse off to you (the three kids) or maybe they thought you walked away and weren't interested so they continued (when you went to go drink)

Either way, if they can't even communicate with you and if you don't feel up to playing their games find somewhere else where you feel good and you can help out.

When I worked at a therapeutic riding center, I was one of few that was actually friendly and encouraging. Everyone else just kept to themselves and didn't really care about anything except the horses. Had I not been there, I doubt that it would have been as inviting. 

That's the key.. it NEEDS to be inviting. And clearly you aren't feeling welcome nor like you're being taken seriously. You deserve more than that  Find somewhere your heart soars and your face smiles.

That's my advice! Good luck!


----------



## Cheryl2

Skyseternalangel said:


> Maybe they didn't know they were supposed to hand the horse off to you (the three kids) or maybe they thought you walked away and weren't interested so they continued (when you went to go drink)
> 
> Either way, if they can't even communicate with you and if you don't feel up to playing their games find somewhere else where you feel good and you can help out.
> 
> When I worked at a therapeutic riding center, I was one of few that was actually friendly and encouraging. Everyone else just kept to themselves and didn't really care about anything except the horses. Had I not been there, I doubt that it would have been as inviting.
> 
> That's the key.. it NEEDS to be inviting. And clearly you aren't feeling welcome nor like you're being taken seriously. You deserve more than that  Find somewhere your heart soars and your face smiles.
> 
> That's my advice! Good luck!


It wasn't three kids. It was two teenagers and the adult equine care manager, who was the one who asked me if I wanted to go walking the horses with them. They waited for me and knew I was coming back. They know dang well how excited I am to do anything that doesn't involve a rake. They waited for me to get back to where they were standing and then they began to walk. I was left to walk behind. I thought, "Maybe she's going to wait until we are in the field and then hand me over one of the horses" but that didn't happen. We kept on walking. I finally just said "f this" and turned around and walked away.

I'm flexible, I'm positive, I'm excited, I'm willing, I'm eager. But I'm no fool.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

CherylB said:


> I'm flexible, I'm positive, I'm excited, I'm willing, I'm eager. But I'm no fool.


You go girl!!!!


----------



## Cheryl2

I had a good barn day. I got VALIDATED! I think my walking away that other day (when they invited me to tag along with them while they walked the horses in the field) opened their eyes and made them examine themselves a bit. 

I did a ton of work today, as per usual. But when I was leaving, this teenage girl who is in a position of authority finally said, "Thank you SO MUCH for all your help." I was heading out the door when she said it and I turned to her, looked her dead in the eyes and said, "Thank you." Something was mended.









I realized at that moment that maybe it's something she has trouble with (expressing gratitude to others.) We all have our quirks and come from our own personal incubators so who knows what lies behind the things people do or don't do that we feel they should be.

The founder of the place was there again today. She seems to be there every Tuesday afternoon when I come. Even she showed me more attention and I didn't feel like a pariah (sometimes I really get the feeling she doesn't like me! I know. Paranoia City. But I have my reasons and clues to back up the paranoia!)









Anyway, other than that, it was a mild day and no wind and the clouds left for a while and the sun came out and I groomed a couple of the horses and applied one of their night coats. The cherry on top was that I finally groomed the most temperamental horse they have. His name is Charmed and he is anything but charming. The only reason I did it was because I had just walked with the founder (Janis) to take one horse back to his stall and Charmed is his barn buddy. She said, "Charmed probably still needs grooming" and I ran with it.









He did his usual nipping behavior as I started to brush him but he settled down after I remembered that he was less sensitive to the areas of his body from his withers back. So I got away with brushing all the parts that he didn't mind and then I picked out his hooves! He was great about it! Finally, I ended with taking a soft brush to his neck and even his face and HE LET ME! He just munched on his hay and was like a different horse.

Lastly I applied his night coat and told him that he had just made my day. I feel good about this whole thing again! Perhaps we have turned a corner.


----------



## ShinaKonga

In the program I work in, we are brash. We are a little rude to each other. We are bossy.
We are also crunched for time, stressed, and obsessing over giving each rider the furthest extent of their therapy.

We don't have the time to coddle the newbies. We don't have the faith to throw in a new person without knowing what they can do and risk hurting a kid in the process. I was given grunt work for years and years before I got to where I am today, and, not tooting my own horn, but I'm a little important now.

Be aware that, from what I've seen, people who did the grunt work and fought hard to get to their positions are going to bristle a little when we get these newbies who waltz in and expect to be placed in the middle of the action, so to speak. I've seen so many of them. And, guess what? Most leave. They get sick of the work and they vanish to other commitments because they weren't given the important tasks. And we have given rare chances where these newcomers were given important things to do that were dropped in the dust, leaving us to pick up the slack.

Sometimes gratitude is not a strong point because our minds are so fried at the end of the night that doing anything feels like you've got a ten pound lead brick attached to each limb. And, we're horse people- we are known for being a little rough around the edges.


I can go on forever about how we behave- write a novel, maybe. I wish it was something I could explain to you. But I can only do my best and hope it works. Don't take what the other do to heart too much. If you decide to stick around, later you'll be the one watching the newbies filter in.


----------



## Cheryl2

Thanks, Shina. I think you said it perfectly. We don't do therapy sessions in the winter so I haven't experienced the place when it is going full-tilt. We are just in the equine care part of it right now. I know soon we will be working on maintaining and cleaning the tack but that is something I need to learn how to do.

Little by little I'm feeling more appreciated. I think I may have passed through the first level or made it to the second rung on the ladder. It's slow but it's great and I still love going there. I do two barn days and one day in the office now. (only a total of 7-9 hours per week.) But this way I can help in multiple "arenas." 

Thanks for responding and helping me to see the big picture.

Edited to add: I forgot to mention that I will be attending my first class having to do with becoming a side-walker or a leader during the therapy sessions at the end of March! Excited.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

ShinaKonga said:


> In the program I work in, we are brash. We are a little rude to each other. We are bossy.
> 
> We don't have the time to coddle the newbies. We don't have the faith to throw in a new person without knowing what they can do and risk hurting a kid in the process.
> 
> Be aware that, from what I've seen, people who did the grunt work and fought hard to get to their positions are going to bristle a little when we get these newbies who waltz in and expect to be placed in the middle of the action, so to speak. I've seen so many of them. And, guess what? Most leave.
> 
> Sometimes gratitude is not a strong point because our minds are so fried at the end of the night that doing anything feels like you've got a ten pound lead brick attached to each limb. And, we're horse people- we are known for being a little rough around the edges.



Yeah that's how my lot were before I joined.. I was the only one egging them on and they ended up staying and being wonderful team mates. I don't feel it's right to be brash to people that are trying to help.. good way to drive people off.


----------

